# Aussie kayakers win in china



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Hot off the press the Australian kayak fishing team sent to the CAN fishing competition in China has ruled the roost taking 9 spots in the top 13 including a huge 1 - 2 double to akff members

1st Richard Somerton

2nd Neil Castairs

Stewie, 450 and Andrew have all posted good results.

Well done guys 
Hedgy


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Good work lads!


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

Excellent work gents.


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Top job boys. Well done


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Not sure paddy only know Rich and Neil's placing apparently everybody did pretty good


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

Well done guys.


----------



## Cid (Nov 14, 2005)

Yes, excellent effort all round. I think we took home more than $40,000 out of the $55,000 in prize money.

The placings for the Aussies (according to Scott Baker) were:

1st Place - Richard Somerton
2nd Place - Neil Carstairs
4th Place - Andrew Death
6th Place - Scott Lovig
7th Place - Jim Barrie
10th Place - Craig Coughlan
11th Place - Greg Lewis
12th Place - Stewart Dunn
13th Place - Matt Petrie

And sorry Paddy, I don't have any news on Strawbs...

cheers,
Cid


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Well done all, what a showing!


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Great stuff. Well done fellas.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Looking at the photo, wind direction played a big part.


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanks to native food there has been lots of wind and spray


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

I do legitimately miss Scott posting here.

I never got the ride in Steve's helicopter he promised me though.


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

koich said:


> I never got the ride in Steve's helicopter he promised me though.


The Dark Lord giveth and the Dark Lord taketh away.

Thanks for the sentiment Koich. I might drop in more often. 8)

Cheers. Scott


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

I think you will find there is a lot less Hobie bashing these days 8)


----------



## nicktoozoff (Sep 19, 2008)

Pics plz fiddy!! i WANT TO SEE!!!


----------



## SteveFields (Mar 21, 2006)

patwah said:


> Strawbs?


11th day one , 18th overall...............great event..........


----------



## badmotorfinger (Mar 15, 2010)

Is a win made in china inferior to one in Australia?


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

badmotorfinger said:


> Is a win made in china inferior to one in Australia?


Hell no.

Doing a tournament in a country you've never been to trying to catch fish you've never seen is quite a challange. Add to that the fact that the Chinese team had been on the water doing an elimination round till they had a team of 10 meant they sure had the upper hand.

We only had a 4 hr prefish in which we had to work out an entire lake/ lures/ techniques and which of the species of fish were actually present or worth targeting.
Day 1 we nearly all bagged out which is a fantastic result
Day 2 we absolutely dominated, as we refined our techniques our bags were on another level and pretty much shut the rest of the competition down.

Massive congrats to Richard and Neil for taking out 1 and 2 and also to Andrew, Jim, Scotty and Fiddy for filling out the top 10.

Huge thankyou to Steve Fields and Hobie for letting me be a part of this team and having this amazing experience.

Trip report and photos coming.


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

only just made out the made in China reference lol, I'm either blaming jet lag or fire water


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

Fantastic results, gents! Such an unbelievably great result in an unfamiliar waterway with limited prefish. Congrats to all. Who was buying the rounds at the end of the comp?


----------

